# Amaryllis



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I did this tutorial by Gary Jenkins yesterday and I was very disappointed with the outcome so I scraped the paint off the canvas this morning (You got to love that about oil) and reshaped the leaves and changed the color and made it totally my own. Now I'm happy with it.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Oooo pretty! :biggrin: Love The colors!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank you Susan. I've got to admit I like paintings with over size flowers and dark back grounds. Husband doesn't...oh well, can't please everyone.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

I love how it's almost neon I'd hang this


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

@TerryCurley is there anything your hubby does like? Lol

This is gorgeous!!! Beautiful colors, and I love the dark background 

I think you should do a second complimentary one, kind of a matched set. :vs_box:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

The only kind of paintings my husband seems to really like is Bob Ross tutorials, but I'm absolutely sick of doing those and won't have one hanging in my house. All my other paintings his response is usually 'It just doesn't grab me.' My goal in life is to do one that he likes and I like also. The one of the sunset that we have over the fireplace is the only one of those I can think of. Flowers are definitely not his thing.


----------

